# Flood Safe braided supply lines



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a customer who wants me to install "Flood-Safe" supply lines on her washing machine. I've used them on other fixtures such as lavs or k/s. I haven't used them on a washing machine though. A plumber friend of mine has used them once & had issues due to the hard openin & closing of the internal valves on the machine. Basically it tripped the mechanism in the supply & water would not fed to the machine. Anyone had similar issues? Anyone had success with them? Input would be appreciated.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awhile back I have seen wash machine hoses that were sleeved and sealed on the machine side and got piped to the drain on the other... 
I know that's not what your referring to, these were very simple (functional but kind of awkward and chinchy) non mechanical.. Didn't shut the water off and only protected (maybe, never seen one "working") from hose bursts..


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I have followed directions and have tried using them 10-15 times and they NEVER work! I can never get water out of the fixture. They have all ended by me cussing them out and trashing them. Good luck.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I think I already knew in my heart that I don't want to use them. Sure don't feel like getting a call over the weekend because the washing machine won't fill. The up-side for her is that she won't be paying so much for the regular braided lines.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I'm a little confused at the whole concept of "flood safe". The valve is supposed to close when the flow rate exceeds a preset rate. That rate has to be higher than the fixture rate. So in order to close there must be a leak that is close to a full blow out. I don't know about you guys, but I can count on one hand how many times I've seen a braided SS line do that. Usually the leak is restricted by the SS mesh.

A lav supply has to flow a 1.5 gallons a minute. That's enough to flood an entire house in a matter of hours. False sense of security in my opinion.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I hate them !
I cant tell you how many times I had to return to a customers home and re-set or replace them.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

I guess what I am saying is they would have been better off making those flood safe supplys out of rubber or poly with no reinforcement. So they would fail large enough to close the valve.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TPWinc said:


> I'm a little confused at the whole concept of "flood safe". The valve is supposed to close when the flow rate exceeds a preset rate. That rate has to be higher than the fixture rate. So in order to close there must be a leak that is close to a full blow out. I don't know about you guys, but I can count on one hand how many times I've seen a braided SS line do that. Usually the leak is restricted by the SS mesh.
> 
> A lav supply has to flow a 1.5 gallons a minute. That's enough to flood an entire house in a matter of hours. False sense of security in my opinion.


While I understand your point made I don't agree that's how the supplies work. Although I have had success with them on lavs & k/s's, if I open the shut-off valve too quickly it will trigger the mechanism & ya get no water to the fixture. That was the purpose of my question, as I don't want call-backs during odd off-hour periods. At any rate the h.o. was happy with the full-port shut-offs & new braided ( not flood-safe ) supplies I provided her. BTW, how many guys advise their customers that the hose manufacturer recommends replacement periodically. Seems to me people think these things are supposed to last forever.


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

I advise ho to replace every 5 years. we offer automatic shut offs with our w.h. And washer hoses they are the kind with sensor that closes water supply if it detects a leak. Nice up sell


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

A number of years ago I had one of these flood safe supply lines break and floor a house, it didn't stop anything from coming out. I also have had issues if the fixture is turned on to fast and then nothing comes out, pain in the butt.


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I rarely see them, although I've seen one trip and replaced it with regular ss supply. How do you re-set them?


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

KCplumber said:


> I rarely see them, although I've seen one trip and replaced it with regular ss supply. How do you re-set them?


Turn the shut-off valve off, then re-open it slowly.


----------



## MikeS (Oct 3, 2011)

there are other options. Haven't tried this yet, but maybe you can sell it?
http://www.homesecuritystore.com/p-483-fs-34h-90-floodstop-system-for-washing-machines.aspx


----------



## jnohs (Jan 27, 2012)

I call these "Flood safe hoses", Flood causing hoses, and as well they continually malfunction and stay shut

one of the worst approved plumbing ideas, methods i have seen in a while.


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

jnohs said:


> I call these "Flood safe hoses", Flood causing hoses, and as well they continually malfunction and stay shut
> 
> one of the worst approved plumbing ideas, methods i have seen in a while.



Gives YOU GC's more work tho..


----------

